# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 December 2007)

2008 is only days away!  It's time to start thinking about your entries for the January stock tipping competition. The December competition is down the last few days and the clear leader at the moment is sam76, having achieved a solid 36.36% return so far this month with his selection *CDS*. Rounding out the top three we have doogie_goes_off in second place having achieved a respectable 31.96% return with *CVN* and Trader Paul sneaking up quietly in third place with a 24.44% return with *RRS*. 

The January stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Synergy (27 December 2007)

I'll take JMS thanks


----------



## explod (27 December 2007)

RNG thanks Joe


----------



## bigdog (27 December 2007)

IAG Insurance thanks Joe


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2007)

"The December competition is down the last few days and the clear leader at the moment is 2BAD4U, having achieved a remarkable 164% return so far this month with his selection MON."

Not bad considering there was a 3 for 1 consolidation on it. Lol!

I'll have cnm thanks!


----------



## roland (27 December 2007)

Some wishful thinking with PRE thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (27 December 2007)

NMS


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> "The December competition is down the last few days and the clear leader at the moment is 2BAD4U, having achieved a remarkable 164% return so far this month with his selection MON."
> 
> Not bad considering there was a 3 for 1 consolidation on it. Lol!




Errrr... thanks for the info Chops! Thread edited to reflect adjusted results! 

Someone needs to let me know about these things so I can avoid further embarrassment!


----------



## powerkoala (27 December 2007)

rau pls


----------



## gavank (27 December 2007)

where is the entry form for this competition
Im interested in joining


----------



## Aargh! (27 December 2007)

EXM thanks Joe


----------



## nioka (27 December 2007)

AUT please.( If it's time doesn't come this month maybe it never will.)And I hope you had a merry Xmas Joe.


----------



## gavank (27 December 2007)

fdl please for me


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2007)

gavank said:


> where is the entry form for this competition






			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> *Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.*






gavank said:


> Im interested in joining






			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> *1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.*


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2007)

Hi Joe,

CUE ... a huge cup and handle pattern has developed in the chart, over the 
past 2 years ... add a couple of positive time cycles in January 08, makes
this one primed for a start in this month's challenge ..... 

Chart for CUE, below. 

Happy New Year and a Prosperous 2008 to all on ASF !~!

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## noirua (27 December 2007)

UXA again, thanks


----------



## Real1ty (27 December 2007)

BDG for me please


----------



## henry vanderhave (27 December 2007)

For me its MKY corporation,thanks guys.


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 December 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Someone needs to let me know about these things so I can avoid further embarrassment!




Sorry. I was enjoying being on top.

FML this time around for me thanks.


----------



## grace (27 December 2007)

tzl for me please Joe, some big orders a due to come in.


----------



## numbercruncher (27 December 2007)

BAR please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 December 2007)

CBH please


----------



## bigt (27 December 2007)

TRH please Joe - inaugral iron ore drilling campaign commencing in Jan 08.


----------



## gavank (27 December 2007)

cnm andd rau lookingf good today
rau is buckinng the trend based on volume but has major resistance at 10c


----------



## tigerboi (27 December 2007)

ngf thanks joe..


----------



## lazyfish (27 December 2007)

CNP thanks joe!


----------



## rub92me (27 December 2007)

I'll try ADY again...Thanks.


----------



## hangseng (27 December 2007)

MUN thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (27 December 2007)

When you're on a good thing stick to it.

CDS again please.

DD is due any day now...


----------



## shinobi346 (27 December 2007)

Jan will be the month of JMS. 

I've given up hope an announcement is coming out today or tomorrow.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 December 2007)

CVN thanks joe

I hope it has further to run.


----------



## insider (27 December 2007)

BMN por favor


----------



## Bomba (27 December 2007)

RMG thanx


----------



## drasicjazz (27 December 2007)

i m gonna stick to my gun with FER
nothing on the horizon in the near future if half a year is not the near future 
happy newyear to all


----------



## refined silver (27 December 2007)

Hard choice!! Could pick any one of 10. 

Will choose CXC please,


----------



## buggalug (27 December 2007)

PEM please


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 December 2007)

ADI time must be upon us


----------



## franga28 (27 December 2007)

EXM Please!


----------



## marklar (27 December 2007)

hlx one more time please

m.


----------



## doctorj (27 December 2007)

JMS pozhaluista.

Spaseebo balshoye!


----------



## Gurgler (27 December 2007)

BLR again thanks Joe.

(was holding up well there for a while, but easing off now)


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 December 2007)

MEO thanks Joe!
Nice rise of over 4% today after release of todays 'Drilling Report No. 11 from Heron-2 Well'. Target depth almost reached and is continuing to record significant mud-gas readings in the Plover formation target reservoir. Good luck to all holders!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (27 December 2007)

AMU thanks Joe

I want a silk purse out of this ugly duckling...........show me the money!!


----------



## bvbfan (28 December 2007)

I'll go with MOL


----------



## doctorj (28 December 2007)

A little birdy (unfortunately not Katy Steele *sob*) just told me I'm the gazillionth person to pick JMS.

PCL please.


----------



## kgee (28 December 2007)

MAL thanks


----------



## AndrewM123 (28 December 2007)

GFF again pls


----------



## UPKA (28 December 2007)

ERL for me thanks


----------



## resourceboom (28 December 2007)

BUR please, it has to come good sooner or later


----------



## juddy (28 December 2007)

RXL thanks


----------



## jtb (28 December 2007)

I might point the bone at EPR thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (28 December 2007)

I know people will probably laugh and scoff - but I reckon AED might have a crack at it this month


----------



## mickqld (28 December 2007)

MHL thanks Joe


----------



## Go Nuke (28 December 2007)

Ok well CVN is TAKEN.....so I'll go the sister company

*SUR* please Joe


----------



## ROE (28 December 2007)

CDR thanks


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2007)

MAH pls Joe


----------



## surfingman (29 December 2007)

BOW THANKS JOE


----------



## ba229 (29 December 2007)

JMS, no wait... ummm 

FMGDA for me please. 

It will go nuts on the back of take over rumours. These rumours will say that to ease up the rail network FMG will buy out BOTH BHP and RIO. This will be financed by twiggies personal wealth as it increases on an exponential unseen before. 

I also predict that after these trades are rushed through and completed by May that twiggys personal wealth will have made him the richest man in the world.

Rio's iron ore output will be 700Mt per annum by years end and BHP's will go past 300Mt.

Ohhh and someone might hit oil in the Pilbara too.

This is all only a hunch though


----------



## Annwn (29 December 2007)

QGC for me thanks

Cheers


----------



## canny (29 December 2007)

*NWA* for January please Joe.

Tossed up CVI, POL,TLM but will stick with NWA.........

Cheers


----------



## sam76 (29 December 2007)

ba229 said:


> JMS, no wait... ummm
> 
> FMGDA for me please.
> 
> ...





is that Jennifer Hawkins as your avatar?


----------



## Miner (29 December 2007)

Joe
EER  please for me.
Happy New year to all 

Regards

Miner


----------



## Boyou (29 December 2007)

HLX ..because the Chinese are coming...  

Thanks Joe


----------



## Boyou (30 December 2007)

Rats! I just checked the whole thread and see HLX has been taken 


How about CUL? ( Still on the iron horse.)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## stormbringer (30 December 2007)

GDY tx

JMS should get the gong, with GDY an outside chance with some upside if they complete hab3. Don't think it will be enough to knock JMS of the top though, GL all : ))


----------



## garrry (30 December 2007)

cnm for me thanks Joe


----------



## redandgreen (30 December 2007)

a cardinal rule for investing/trading "never become emotionally attached to any one stock" ...LOL

URA again thanks Joe.................

maybe 2008 will be different


----------



## Doris (30 December 2007)

IMI  Thanx!


----------



## JimmySwell (30 December 2007)

CZA Coal of Africa - has been growing steadily over the past 6 months and is prone to unexpected spurts. If I knew how to post a chart image, I would.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 December 2007)

CCE for the January competition please.Thankyou.


----------



## winnetwo (31 December 2007)

I'd like to pick  EPR  - I believe this company will eventually bring up the goods. Here's hoping that January will be the start.

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all

W2


----------



## Whiskers (31 December 2007)

EYE thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2007)

KSX please Joe

I did a diceman on this one through the pages of the forum, lets see if I'm better than a monkey with a dart. I have no idea what they do or who runs them. Ah sweet luck. I may even win !!

gg


----------



## gavank (31 December 2007)

fdl for me joe
thanks
gavan


----------



## gavank (31 December 2007)

hi redandgreen
I agree 100% on your views
second law for a trader is dont be greedy... be willing and able to get in and out of trades rapidly for multiple small gains... be purely mechanical... its only a code... you dont actually own the company 
happy new year to all

gavan


----------



## Flying Fish (31 December 2007)

cue thanks joe


----------



## greenfs (31 December 2007)

EPR will do 4 me


----------



## JTLP (31 December 2007)

IXR please =)


----------



## The Captain (31 December 2007)

I'll  take DOM, DOMINION MINING LIMITED. Thanks


----------



## wintermute (31 December 2007)

well I was going to take SUR but it has allready been used, so I will choose CMO instead  It's on it's down cycle once again, and I think it is ready to reverse once more.

Tony.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (31 December 2007)

KEY 4 ME.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 December 2007)

LGL is my January punt..thanks.


----------



## ithatheekret (31 December 2007)

NGE please Joe .


----------



## justjohn (31 December 2007)

ABQ thanxs Joe ............where are you Minty ,Im going to smack you this MONTH


----------



## Agentm (31 December 2007)

tnc.

happy new year


----------



## prawn_86 (31 December 2007)

IXR thanks joe


----------



## The Mint Man (31 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> where are you Minty ,Im going to smack you this MONTH



Hahaha:eek3:
*EBR* for me joe

Cheers


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 December 2007)

Regrettably. I'm not enough of a gasbag to qualify: a mere 0.07 average daily whereas I seem to require 0.30. Now Jo, et al, that really is a policy to encourage loquacity: should really I post a few hundred rubbish messages to reach the theshhold? I didn't think so ...

Anyway, for those who want it: AVX.
I don't qualify, so it's yours if you want it.


Happy new year, and if you are unfamiliar with "Dinner for one", then there's "Same procedure every year!"

And thanks to Admin and contributors for a quality forum.

Larry


----------



## Joe Blow (1 January 2008)

Purple XS2 said:


> Regrettably. I'm not enough of a gasbag to qualify: a mere 0.07 average daily whereas I seem to require 0.30. Now Jo, et al, that really is a policy to encourage loquacity: should really I post a few hundred rubbish messages to reach the theshhold? I didn't think so ...
> 
> Anyway, for those who want it: AVX.
> I don't qualify, so it's yours if you want it.
> ...




Hi Larry - I appreciate your situation. The issue is that because the competition has a maximum of 100 entrants, due to the fact that it is administered manually (rather than automatically), the qualifications make it so that the competition is basically reserved for regular contributors, rather than occasional contributors. I certainly understand how those who prefer not to post so much may feel discriminated against by this policy.

My hope is that early in 2008 I will be able to automate the competition and drop the post per day qualification, opening up the competition more.

Will keep everyone updated about this.


----------

